

ISS Crew Captures Beautiful Image of Green Aurora Over the Indian Ocean - pinstriped_dude
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-06/iss-crew-captures-beautiful-image-green-aurora-over-indian-ocean

======
rbanffy
Great image.

But I imagine what an astronaut feels when he can witness lots of energetic
particles passing right through him and colliding with the upper atmosphere
with enough energy to provide planet-scale fireworks...

------
hellotoby
In Australia popsci.com redirects to popsci.com.au which does not have this
article and shows a 404 page. Terrible programming from the coders of this
site...

